# Ethernet Gateway gesucht



## Matze001 (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

ich denke es passt in die Kategorie Feldbussysteme am Besten rein!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gateway. Die Funktion entspricht im Prinzip der eines Routers, ich brauche einen WAN-Port (KEIN DSL! sondern ein Kundennetzwerk!) 
eine Firewall und mind. einen LAN-Port mit dem ich auf mein Maschinennetzwerk gehen kann. Das gute Stück soll nichts weiter können, als das Maschinennetzwerk
(bist auf die Ports die ich zulasse) von dem Kundennetzwerk zu trennen. VPN, DHCP usw. brauche ich alles NICHT. 

Ideal wäre eine Lösung für die Hutschiene mit 24VDC Spannungsversorgung.

Hat hier von euch jemand solche Geräte im Einsatz und gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## gerulus (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo, unser TeleRouter könnte die Lösung für Sie sein. Gibt es genau in dieser Ausführung.




Näheres hier www.traeger.de

Grüße
Alois Träger


----------



## Mobi (3 Februar 2012)

Vielleicht auch der? https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2989310


----------



## Matze001 (3 Februar 2012)

Das Phönix Gerät klingt super  

Werde mir mal ein Muster bestellen!

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IPC Bernhard (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo

In den Informationen zu dem Artikel steht aber "Auslaufartikel".
Das wollte ich blos angemerkt haben.

Ich weiß ja nicht für was du das Ding brauchst.

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Matze001 (3 Februar 2012)

Ja genau das, sowie den Preis für das Gerät habe ich auch gerade entdeckt 

also weitersuchen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## gerulus (3 Februar 2012)

Zur Info die uns www.traeger.de TeleRouter in dieser Version 390,- EUR


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2012)

gerulus schrieb:


> Zur Info die uns www.traeger.de TeleRouter in dieser Version 390,- EUR


Finde ich sehr interessant.
Von deiner webseite:


> Mit TeleRouter können Sie problemlos SIMATIC S7-Netzwerke fernwarten und bedienen. Das Gerät kann als Altermative zum Teleservice IE von Siemens verwendet werden. TeleService sorgt für die Übertragung der notwendigen S7-Potokolle. Damit lassen sich S7-Netzwerke fernwarten und verbedienen.


Finde aber keine ausführliche Beschreibung oder Anleitung. Hast du ein Link dazu ?


----------



## gerulus (3 Februar 2012)

Schicken Sie mir eine Mail  an info (at) traeger.de sende Ihnen was zu..


----------



## Matze001 (4 Februar 2012)

Wieso gibt's die Infos nicht für jeden?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mobi (4 Februar 2012)

Hier ist die aktuelle Version von dem FL MGUARD.
http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2700640&parentUID=852612474&general=dede


----------



## Matze001 (4 Februar 2012)

Danke Mobi,

mich stört an dem Gerät die Spannungsversorgung über USB. Das hat für mich nichts mehr mit einer Industrieanlage zu tun, sondern ist eher ein Zwischenstecker, der direkt an einem PC sitzt. Weist du trotzdem zufällig den Listenpreis. Da ich daheim bin hab ich keinen Zugang zu unserem Warenwirtschaftssystem.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gateway. Die Funktion entspricht im Prinzip der eines Routers, ich brauche einen WAN-Port (KEIN DSL! sondern ein Kundennetzwerk!)
> eine Firewall und mind. einen LAN-Port mit dem ich auf mein Maschinennetzwerk gehen kann. Das gute Stück soll nichts weiter können, als das Maschinennetzwerk
> (bist auf die Ports die ich zulasse) von dem Kundennetzwerk zu trennen. VPN, DHCP usw. brauche ich alles NICHT.
> 
> Ideal wäre eine Lösung für die Hutschiene mit 24VDC Spannungsversorgung.



Hallo,

soweit ich mich erinnere erfüllt das mbNET Basic 
genau Deine Anfordrungen - mit der Ausnahme VPN,
aber das musst Du ja nicht nutzen.

http://www.mbconnectline.com/index.php/de/mdh816/item/mdh816

Kein DSL, kein Modem, aber 24V und Hutschiene.


----------



## Matze001 (6 Februar 2012)

Danke Gerhard,

ich finde das gute Stück bei keinem unserer Lieferanten, was kostet denn das Baby?

Aber ich finde es kurios. Meine Anforderungen sind eigentlich nicht wirklich komplex, gibt es niemanden (außer mir), der einen ähnlichen Anwendungsfall hat?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2012)

der MoRoS LAN 2.1 PRO von Insys sollte doch auch passen?

http://www.insys-icom.de/MoRoS/


----------



## Matze001 (6 Februar 2012)

Genau das Gerät haben wir im Einsatz und wollen wir ersetzten, da wir den OpenVPN-Server auf dem IPC laufen lassen.
Daher brauche ich nur noch ein Gateway/Firewall.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2012)

Dann verwende doch eine einfache Verbindung und lasse VPN einfach weg. Oder soll es nur billiger werden?


----------



## Matze001 (6 Februar 2012)

Genau  Wie immer ist es der Preis... Sonst würd ich alles im Gerät lassen, denn es ist wirklich TOP! 
Nur leider soll mal wieder gespart werden wo man kann, und wenn ich den Open-VPN-Server auf den IPC bekomm, dann ist das natürlich dann eine gute Option die ca. 600€ zu sparen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Danke Gerhard,
> 
> ich finde das gute Stück bei keinem unserer Lieferanten, was kostet denn das Baby?



... ich habe Deine Frage mal an *MB* weitergegeben.

Aber ob das wesentlich günstiger ist? Mal sehen .


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2012)

Für den Träger Router gibt es jetzt eine Anleitung:
http://www.traeger.de/sps-fernwartung/telerouter.html 

Wer hat DynDNS und OpenVPN probiert ?
Erfahrungen ?
Ist es einfach ?


----------



## gerulus (7 Februar 2012)

Natürlich gibt's die Info für jeden.
Hier näheres inkl. Kurze Beschreibung und Preise


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (7 Februar 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ich finde das gute Stück bei keinem unserer Lieferanten, was kostet denn das Baby?



Guten Tag,

der Netto-Preis für das mbNET MDH816 ist 499,- EUR.

Unsere Industrie-Router sind im Vergleich zu günstigeren Bürogeräten robust aufgebaut (Blechgehäuse, 10-30V DC) und haben auch eine längeren Lebenszyklus, d. h. Sie bekommen über Jahre hinweg eine gleichbleibende und verlässliche Qualität und zudem bei Bedarf direkten Herstellersupport.

Für weitere Fragen dürfen Sie uns auch gerne anrufen: 07062-9178788


----------



## Matze001 (7 Februar 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wer hat DynDNS und OpenVPN probiert ?
> Erfahrungen ?
> Ist es einfach ?



Ich setze es jetzt privat und geschäftlich sehr häufig ein. Und ich bin total begeistert!
Für die Verbindung setze ich auf Zertifikate, die sind mit ein paar Batch-Dateien recht einfach zu erstellen (wenn man sich einmal durch gefriemelt hat wie es geht).
Aber auf der Seite von Insys-Icom findet sich bei der Beschreibung des MoRos LAN Pro eine Liste von Programmen mit denen man die Zertifikate erstellen kann. Ist halt Geschmackssache!

Mit Open VPN kann man vieles konfigurieren, ob eine Client <-> Client, Client <-> Server, Client <-> Subnetz oder Subnetz <-> Subnetz Verbindung, es ist fast alles möglich.

Es kostet einen ein paar Stunden hinter alle feinheiten zu kommen, aber wenn man mal bestehende Konfigurationen hat für die Anwendungsfälle die man so braucht,
dann ist es denkbar einfach. Zertifikate erstellen, in der Config die Pfade der Zertifkate anpassen (Namen) und dann läuft es schon einwandfrei.

Ich will nichts anderes mehr!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (8 Februar 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Genau  Wie immer ist es der Preis... [...]
> Nur leider soll mal wieder gespart werden wo man kann


Eine interessante Lösung mit einer Fritzbox als Router hat Sarek mal vorgestellt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=213263#post213263
Allerdings gibt es die Fritzbox nicht als 24V/Hutschienengerät.

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (8 Februar 2012)

Hallo PN/DP,

wenn ich ehrlich bin ist die Fritzbox seit Anfang an der Favorit. Ich hab sie getestet und sie funktioniert perfekt.
Für 100€ unschlagbar. Alle sing begeistert, nur ich hab irgendwie Bauchschmerzen ne Fritzbox in eine Industrieanlage zu
verbauen. Ich finde die Dinger klasse, nutze sie gern, keine Frage. Aber ich hab irgendwie bedenken das uns ein Kunde
auslachen könnte wenn wir mit ner Fritzbox ankommen. Wenn sich keine ähnliche Alternative findet, werde ich sie nutzen müssen. 

Meine Vor- und Nachteile kann ich ja mal kund tun:

Vorteile:

Der Preis ist unschlagbar
Die Konfiguration ist denkbar einfach
Die gewünschte Funktion ist vorhanden
WLAN kann für IBN oder auch darüber hinaus für Bedienung über Smartphone o.ä. genutzt werden
Beim passenden Gerät könnte ein UMTS-Stick für ein Internet-Backup gesteckt werden (Dann ist der Preis aber nicht mehr um die 100€)
Platzsparend - das Teil auf nem Winkel montiert passt überall in nen Schrank
Man KÖNNTE OpenVPN auf ner Fritzbox installieren (in meinen Augen aber eher was für daheim, dort tut es seit Monaten reibungslos)

Nachteile:

Kein Industriegerät
230V (Dann gibt es halt ne Schaltschranksteckdose, so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht)
Reaktion von Kunden?



Mache ich mir vielleicht zu viele Gedanken über die Meinung eines Kunden? Wie gesagt finde ich die Geräte persönlich super, und setze privat nichts anderes ein. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich Marcel, viele Maschinen die ich bei uns sehe haben ein Standardmodem, da ist
auch nichts "Profesioneles" drin, manchmal sind die einfachen Lössungen auch viel effektiver 
als die aufgeblasenen, wo später vor Ort keiner mit klar kommt. 

Wir setzen zur zeit ein Proffesioneles, sagen wir mal Modem ein. Damit verbringen wir Stunden
um es ans Laufen zu bringen, das liegt an der schlechten Handhabung und der schlechten Doku. 
Vor allen Dingen kommt vor ort keiner unserer Kunden damit klar, wenn den noch mal etwas anzupassen
wäre. Manchmal hat da so ein Konsumer Gerät seine Vorteile und das ist bestimmt nicht nur der Preis.


----------



## Matze001 (3 Juli 2015)

*ausbuddel*

Verhaut mich nicht gleich als Leichenschänder...

Das Thema ist mal wieder aktuell, suche das gleiche, nur aus anderem Anlass... damit nicht jeder 3 Seiten suchen muss:

Ich suche:

Ein Gateway mit 1 WAN (LAN) Port und 1 LAN Port um 2 Ethernet-Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichem IP-Adressbereich zu "verbinden".
Es soll eine einfache TCP-Kommunikation darüber laufen. Das Gerät sollte "Industrietauglich" sein, also 24V, "klein", und günstig.

Es ist bereits ein MB Connect MDH860 verbaut, das hängt aber in einem anderen Netz... und noch ein Fernwartungsmodem für 400€ zu verbauen ist ein wenig heavy...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Reckers (30 März 2016)

Hallo, 
Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. 
Matze001: hast du etwas passendes gefunden? Suche nach einem Gerät mit den gleichen Eigenschaften. 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Matze001 (30 März 2016)

Ja habe ich... habe gerade den hier aufm Schreibtisch zum Testen:

Helmholz Wall IE (Kein Disney!)

https://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,18_35_255.html?p_id=250

Kostet Liste ca. 200 oder 300€ (Habs nicht mehr im Kopf).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Reckers (30 März 2016)

Super, Danke!
Damit ist mir weitergeholfen. 

Gruß


----------



## Fabpicard (30 März 2016)

@Reckers: Wenn ein eWON-Teil auch für dich geht, brauchst du keines kaufen 
Hab dieser Tage solch ein Ding aus der Reihe:
https://ewon.biz/de/products/ewon-flexy (genauen Typ kann ich morgen nennen)
"entsorgt" aus ner Anlage...

Gut, da folgen bald noch ein paar... wer hängt auch so Dinger hinter fette HP Procurve und größere Switche, wenn es noch nicht mal das kann was es soll, der Switch aber selbst schon gebacken bekommt :lol::lol:

Die genaue Artikelnummer stell ich morgen rein, falls Interesse --> PM
Gut, der Preis wäre es Porto 

MfG Fabsi


----------

